# Netzwerkprogrammierung lernen



## Hindi93 (9. Apr 2011)

Hi,
ich bin seit geraumer Zeit dabei einen kleinen Server + Client zu programmieren, leider geht es nur sehr, sehr stockend vorran.
Deshalb will ich jetzt doch mal erst was über Protokollarten etc. erarbeiten.
Kennt da jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar gute Seiten oder gegebenen Falls ein gutes Buch was mir da weiter hilft?

mfg Hindi


----------



## HoaX (9. Apr 2011)

Bücher nicht, aber so kompliziert ist das auch nicht. Google doch mal nach OSI-Schichtenmodell. Und dann kannst du dir ja weitere Infos zu den dort genannten Protokollen suchen, evtl auch mal einen Blick ins zugehörige RFC. Und zur Not halt nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Hindi93 (9. Apr 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt sicher, nach ner Stunde Wikipediaseiten durchblättern, schlauer geworden.
Aber mein Problem ist ja nicht das Verständniss, sondern viel mehr wie ich mir das sinnvoll aufbaue, wie ich die Datenpakete verschicke, wann und für was ich einen neuen Thread erstelle und sowas eben.
Da findet sich im Internet auch ziemlich wenig, hab auch schon nach Exampels gesucht, wo man allerdings hauptsächlich nur kleine Chat-Programme findet, wo man nicht all zu viel herrauslesen kann.
Kennt da vielleicht jemand von euch etwas, wo sowas gut erklärt wird?

mfg Hindi


----------



## schalentier (9. Apr 2011)

Wenn du willst, kannst du gern mal mein aktuelles Hobbyprojekt ansehen, das hat auch Netzwerk. Das ist sicher nicht perfekt, hat Bugs und ist WIP - aber fuer ein paar Ideen und Anregungen evtl. nuetzlich.


----------

